# Thermostat



## booboomoomoo (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi guys,
I am in the middle building a enclosure for my shingle back can anyone recommend a good thermostat and where to get it from.


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 26, 2011)

i like habistat.......Brian from the 'herpshop' has them...you can give him a call and ask for sme advice


----------



## rockstar_jones (Jan 26, 2011)

I also use microclimate dimming thermostats. Haven't had any problems and mine stay within .1 of a degree at the probe location.

Also hear the ATC thermostats are good - some of them have built in controllers to turn off day lights/uv lights aswell as controlling your heat source.


----------



## booboomoomoo (Jan 27, 2011)

Has anyone used these TMZ-276 Day Night Dimming Reptile Thermostat 0-50C TMZ-276 Day Night Dimming Reptile Thermostat 0-50C (eBay item 180530895640 end time 04-Feb-11 20:00:59 AEDST) : Home. I was going to use microclimate but since having problem with my shingleback the vet says i must keep the hot spot up around the high 40s so microclimate r no good


----------

